# Changing A Bezel Insert On A M6



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I recently acquired a secondhand WCT (identical to M4) diver for an absolute bargain. Anyway, there are a few scratches on the bezel insert and the lume dot seems to be crumbling slightly.

I was just interested to know if it's easy enough the replace the bezel insert on my own. I haven't asked Roy yet as I think he may be busy with the RLT29 upgrades at the moment. He's done great work for me before and I will contact him if it proves too difficult.

Also, is there a way to polish some light marks of a sapphire crystal? I read that diamond-paste works but has anybody tried that before or have any other suggestions? Will polywatch work?

Thanks in advance.

Andy


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Poly-watch should not work, not hard enough, but diamond paste will be hard enough. Never tried it so you're on your own. Let us know how you make out!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Forget polishing.....Far too much trouble....

The inset is only 12 quid from Roy and wouldnt be too much trouble to change if you have (1) a decent case knife and (2) confidence.

once you pop the bezel off, the insert should push out from underneath out, it will probably be resting on a 'lip' you may need to glue the new insert into position, making sure your lume pip is dead on the vertical , the best thing to use to push the bezel back on is a crystal press.....

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/O___W_Parts.html

Or pay Roy to do it sometime when you buy your insert from him


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You cannot "Pop" the bezel off on these.

You need to remove the movement and the crystal so you can lever the old bezel insert out.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There you go, a little knowledge is a dangerous thing


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Roy said:


> You cannot "Pop" the bezel off on these.
> 
> You need to remove the movement and the crystal so you can lever the old bezel insert out.


Thanks for replying Roy. In that case I'd be very happy to send it to you when you've got some time. Let me know.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

An old thread with some golden information in it ... I've read tutorials on removing movements from Seikos, is it complicated for the O&W M series? I.e....


Remove back

Find release pin for removing stem

Carefully remove stem

Lift out movement, place on a movement holder...

And then ... and then ... how does the crystal and bezel come out?


If it's trademan's secret, I perfectly understand. I only ask because I just acquired an M5 which the seller sent along with an M1/M4 bezel insert. Trying to decide if I like all the numbers on the stock M5.... (The classic look would be the M4 dial style, from what I see of old catalogs and ads.)


----------

